# Member of the Family (a poem)



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

I can't remember if I posted this possibly a few months ago but I was just feeling in a sappy mood again and so I thought I'd share this just in case.

MEMBER OF THE FAMILY

What would I do without you.
My precious, furry friend?...
Part mischief, but all blessing,
And faithful to the end!

You look at me with eyes of love;
You never hold a grudge...
You think I'm far too wonderful
To criticize or judge.

It seems your greatest joy in life
Is being close to me...
I think God knew how comforting
You warm, soft fur would be.

I know you think you're human
But I'm glad it isn't true...
The world would be a nicer place
If folks were more like you!

A few short years are all we have;
One day we'll have to part...
But you, my pet, will always have
A place within my heart

written by Hope Harrington Kolb
Copyright 1993

******************

Isn't that beautiful? I was in a Hallmark store looking for a gift for my mom for Mother's Day a few years ago and I saw this on a plaque with a photo insert. I threw a hint to my husband how much I liked that because I was just "kitty mom" at that time 'cuz we had no children yet, and he got it for me. I have the sweetest picture of George and Herbie together on it but darnit if I can't get a picture with Buddy included as well. He's been here for a year and I've yet to get all 3 cats in the same pic.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

So lovely!

I'll move this to Art and Lit. for you.


----------

